# CHILDREN and Judo



## Brother John (May 23, 2007)

I'm looking into getting my son (8 yrs old) and daughter (6 yrs old) into the local rec-commisions Judo classes. They list in their catalog that they begin at 4 years of age.

I'd like to know from the knowledgeable judoka here their thoughts on:
* Teaching YOUNG children judo
* Children in Judo competition
* Helping a child (Through Judo classes) who's not physically confident and doesn't like "Competition".
* does/can Judo training help a young person become more assertive w/out becoming violent. (I realize that the greatest determinant on these things is wrapped up in who the instructor is and their own approach, but I'd like to get YOUR take on things)

I teach/study/train in American Kenpo Karate and both of my kids express that they'd like to study under me sometime in the future, and I'd LOVE that, but I feel that I'd like to get their martial arts experience kicked off in something else, as well as something that doesn't focus as much on brute force applied to soft tissues (as Kenpo does).  ((PLEASE NOTE: I'm not saying that Judo can't be devastating when a Judoka needs it to be, but that in being "the gentle way" I'm hoping to gain a good and safe experience for the kids....one they can build on))
Besides, I think it's difficult and problematic to have your first instructor to be "Sensei Daddy"....I'd rather give that honor to some other worthy instructor.

Thank you for any and all input and opinions!

Your Brother
John
PS: DO you know of any internet resources to look into for Judo and children?
Links??


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (May 23, 2007)

http://judoforum.com/index.php?act=idx

Great Judo sight and lot's of knowledgeable folks there.

I have 2 boy's and I am going to put the eldist in Judo next year, as I feel it's the best overall art to start a kid in.
Lot's of rules to keep it safe, but lot's of contact, working with a live partner, learning dynamic balance and body awarness, developing a willingness to get close and take an advisary down.

If he likes it (and MA in general) I plan on having him do Judo 1/3rd of the year, BJJ 1/3 rd of the year, and let him do a regular sport ( Soccer I hope) 1/3rd of the year. This would give him many of the attributes for Combat/Aiki-Jujutsu in his late teens. 

Like you, I'd rather have my training partner be his Sempai and Sensei instead of my self. Not that I wont show him things or train with him, but untill he is a Man. I think there is something to having a young "Squire" train under a Knight, so to speak, it's free of the baggage a Father/Son relationship can have.

I wont push them to be martial artist, but there is a certian degree of martial training they will be manditory. 
If they like the arts, I will offer them the oppertunities to a good martial education, Judo, BJJ, Wrestling, Boxing,Jujutsu, contact sports and physical training till they are 18, and the oppertunity for Pekiti Tarsia/IMA training after college.

Another nice thing to think about as Fathers, Judo is an Olympic sport and internationally available. Where ever they go, it's available.


----------



## Brother John (May 23, 2007)

Darth F.Takeda said:


> I'd rather have my training partner be his Sempai and Sensei instead of my self. Not that I wont show him things or train with him, but untill he is a Man.



Thank you.

I couldn't agree with you more!
I look forward to teaching him later, but once he's an accomplished martial artist on his own, w/out me. (or at least, with out ME as THE "Sensei")

Your Brother
John


----------



## brianhunter (May 23, 2007)

John,

Aspen and I actually went and checked out the Judo classes a couple of years back and it looked like the kids had a blast!

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Callandor (May 23, 2007)

www.judoinfo.com is also a good site for information on Judo.


----------



## bignick (May 23, 2007)

The great thing about judo and kids is it really seems to be able to hold their attention.  Striking arts make it hard to focus because often time you are working with no one.  Doing forms, striking/kicking the air, etc.  

With judo, the kids have something to literally grab on to.  There is somebody actually there and that seems to make a big difference.


----------



## Brother John (May 23, 2007)

bignick said:


> The great thing about judo and kids is it really seems to be able to hold their attention.  Striking arts make it hard to focus because often time you are working with no one.  Doing forms, striking/kicking the air, etc.
> 
> With judo, the kids have something to literally grab on to.  There is somebody actually there and that seems to make a big difference.


THAT is an incredible (!!!!) insight! I'd have never thought of that. Seriously.
Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## Blindside (May 24, 2007)

My son is still working on crawling, so I'm a ways off from introducing him to martial arts, but I've thought for several years that judo would make a wonderful introductory art.

Its fitness value is high, it teaches great kinesthetic awareness with all the rolling and falling, and it looks better to the school if the kids get into a fight and the kids wrestle and one kids pins the other, bit easier to justify than showing a 5 year old how to do a kenpo eye gouge on day one.   Wrestling and BJJ would be great as well, but I like the emphasis on rolls/falls in Judo. 

Lamont


----------



## stone_dragone (May 24, 2007)

In a book by Gaku Homa (Aikido instructor), he discusses the virtues of teaching a child an art like Judo or Aikido first.  He espouses the idea that humans aren't strikers by nature...just look at kids playing in the yard - they naturally want to roll around and grapple, not punch each other in the solar plexus.  

I have noticed this myself and find that even in tkd classes, the younger kids tend to roll around on the floor when they are playing instead of kicking eachother in the head.

Personally, I think judo would be an excellent start for new martial artists of any age group as well as an indespensible skill set for more experienced artists as well.


----------



## Abbax8 (May 26, 2007)

I'm a judo student and instructor, have been in judo 40 years and have my sons in judo class. 

First, like every activity under the sun, judo is not for everyone. I have 8 kids, a daughter and 7 sons. Only 4 sons currently still take judo. The youngest is 9 and the oldest is 16. They love it. The others have all tried it and quit, although I am hopeful tehy may return some day.

Second, I have taught 5 year olds who were great at judo and derived a lot of benefit from it. I have had 12 year olds who were a disaster in class. What chases most kids away is what draws the rest of them in. The falls, the close contact, the rolling and live nature of judo. Some kids panic when they are on the bottom in groundwork. This is normal and most learn to deal with it. But for some, the feeling is to much.

Third. competition. I must confess I don't like the current state of tournament judo, the rule set. Even more, I have been put off by some hyper competitive parents. Tournaments are a good test of skill against unfamiliar opponents and kids can learn to deal with pressure, it's scary to face an unknown opponent. So it has its good points and not so good points.

Fourth, as you stated it really depends on the instructor and the tenor they set for the class. Go and watch the class with your kids. Ask there feelings about what they observed. Then go from there.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## Brother John (Jun 5, 2007)

well....last night was the first night for both of my children at Judo.
My wife and I were very pleased with the class. The instructor is a very soft-spoken guy who's very nice, yet kept discipline well. He had 6 new kids, including my two, who started in the "new session" last night. Two of them were very young and weren't staying on task at all, but he was able to reign them in pretty well. I was impressed. Got the falling/rolling (Ukemi) down and had my kids thrown over his leg several times onto the mat to get them used to the feeling. After class I introduced myself to him and talked to him a bit. He said he could tell that my two children were "The son and daughter of a martial artist" as they knew how to act, bow onto the mat, bow off of the mat and to keep their attention on him. He said he'd been a black belt for 24 years and has taught at a boxing gym and the rec center for most of those years. I was pleased. I also appreciated the level of involvement that the older higher ranking students had in managing the kids and helping the instructor impart the lessons.

SO far, so good!!

I'll keep you all up on how it goes.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Jul 4, 2007)

My two kids are both having a BLAST doing Judo!!!

The other night they worked "O-soto gari" like it was going out of style!! Their Sensei told me that he's very pleased with their progress and that it shows that they're going over their material at home.

The other night during randori my little girl held an astonighsed older, higher ranking boy down....
he underestimated her....and I LOVE IT.



Your Brother
John


----------



## Abbax8 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sounds like it's time for you to join them.

Peace

Dennis


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your children are enjoying the Judo classes!


----------



## zDom (Jul 6, 2007)

GM Lee H. Park always said the BEST martial art for children to train in is judo.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 25, 2007)

*UPDATE*​
*My kids are LOVING Judo!  I taught my daughter how to say "I'm a Judoka" and it really befuddles her grandmother!   My son has collected clips from the internet of people doing moves, but he promised me that he'll NOT try anything that he's not learned in class. But he does love watching Olympic Judo!!

Last Monday night Sensei had them end the class with a good long session of "King of the Hill" Randori, in which they line up in a random order, shuffles them up good, and then they go down the line, beginning with the first two. If you win, you stay up and the next person comes out. My daughter went through FIVE opponents, with the sixth being a draw....and two of those six (including the sixth) were higher ranking and all but one of them bigger! 

My son did well, he beat his first oppent pretty well, but it was a kid who obviously needs to become just a touch more aggressive/assertive. Then his next opponent, by the luck of the draw, was bigger and a Green belt. So David lost. But Sensei patted him on the back and said "You may THINK that you lost, but you Didn't! You won because you never quit trying! Good WORK David!"  My son BEAMED!  

Luckily it was a night that my wife chose to come and watch the class (which she usually doesn't do)...she was extremely impressed with the kids and the class overall. The senior students are really great with helping with the children! 

One funny thing, my daughter Loves to grapple. But she's SO VERY cute! She's a little six year old blond with big chipmonk cheeks, just under average height and weight for a six year old......but BUILT like a BRICK. She's SOLID, but you'd not know it to look at her. Anyway, she gets out there and from start to finish she's SMILING HUGE!! And when she's in the heat of the match, she giggles a cute little high-pitched giggle!!!!!! 

That's GOT to be disheartening!! 

Your Brother
John
*


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 25, 2007)

That's wonderful news!  Sounds like you came across an excellent teacher!


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 26, 2007)

Brother John said:


> * Anyway, she gets out there and from start to finish she's SMILING HUGE!! And when she's in the heat of the match, she giggles a cute little high-pitched giggle!!!!!! *
> 
> *That's GOT to be disheartening!! *
> 
> ...


 
My little girl does the same thing.  And not just grappling, but in sparring as well.  I'm not sure she feels pain like I do.  for example, I can grind her on Spleen-17 (a nasty ankle point) and she laughs uncontrollably.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 26, 2007)

Brother John said:


> I'm looking into getting my son (8 yrs old) and daughter (6 yrs old) into the local rec-commisions Judo classes. They list in their catalog that they begin at 4 years of age.
> 
> I'd like to know from the knowledgeable judoka here their thoughts on:
> * Teaching YOUNG children judo
> ...


 
I was cleaning out my basement the other day and I found a box of books that my Mom had saved for 30 years or more.  Inside was 'Judo for Children', a very interesting book from about 1975 or so...


----------



## kajikan (Jul 26, 2007)

The international judo federation and the Kodokan judo institute have excellent videos and teaching aids for teaching kids. Former world champion Yamashita has an excellent video on teaching skills and plays to young judokas. You may be able to get a sample video from they site. It may help you convey your enthusiasm to your kids.


----------



## Brother John (Oct 23, 2007)

*UPDATE:*​
My kids are having a BLAST!!!
They're both yellow belts now and are gearing up toward their first shiai!! I LOVE seeing them in their Gi and working so hard! Makes a Budoka father proud. My son's fighting spirit is really being cultivated too. In the beginning he expressed that he doesn't like to "Compete" against others. (in anything, foot races, arm wrestling...etc.) But I thought this was because he wasn't that physical of a guy... pretty slight of build and just below average height, and therefore wasn't all that 'athletic' yet. I was very concerned when we started because MOST of the kids in his age range (He's 9 now) are not only slightly bigger, but are all higher ranked / more experienced ....and he tends to not win his matches in Randori. I was very concerned that this would get him down, but Sensei does a VERY good job of talking to him about his fighting spirit and how he's so proud of his effort because even when he's IN a pin he never gives up the struggle. I've seen my son LOSE with a GOOD attitude. He's set his sights on beating a kid who is about the same age, but a green belt. David (my son) said: "If I can beat him, then I'll know I'm getting somewhere."  ..and Sensei's correct! *David never gives up*. I'm very proud of him!

My daughter, LeighAnn, is doing very well too. Her fighting spirit is sheer JOY. She does have a problem not going all through Randori with a beaming smile though. We try to get her to have a stern look to her when she goes in.....but trying to get a smile off my girl's face is like trying to strip paint off a car with your fingernails....It's hard, and it looks so much better with it in place!    (somethin feels wrong about trying to get a smile OFF my child's face anyway) She just REALLY enjoys Randori. She's much more physical than her brother. Still smallish in height, she's built like a bull dozer though. NOT fat, but very compact! If you were too try to pick her up you'd be surprised she weighs that much!  Her aggression is VERY ready for Shiai!!! Now we just need to broaden her repertoire of moves. That comes with time and good instruction I'm sure.

Now....there's an issue that befall's the Judo Club that I'm going to bring to everyone's attention and seek your advice and input....

thanks


Your Brother
John


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2007)

It put a big smile on my face reading your update Brother John! We teach children from four Judo as well as karate and I must say I hate those kids lol! In the grappling they are like puppies they take to it so well and as for break falls well I hate them even more, I can't breakfall to save my life but they, as you say, have a big smile on their faces and just roll! My instructor is the Judoka, he started when he was young. Judo is relatively easy for youngsters to pick up and they get a sense of achievement very quickly which is a real boost for many kids.With the type of instructor that John has found for his kids the skys the limit! Best thing I've read for ages!

I'm still smiling!


----------



## brianhunter (Oct 23, 2007)

Brother John,

That is very cool that they are enjoying it so much! Tell them I said congrats on the yellow belt!


----------



## tellner (Oct 23, 2007)

Judo really is the perfect martial art for kids.


----------



## zDom (Oct 24, 2007)

tellner said:


> Judo really is the perfect martial art for kids.



Yep. That was GM Lee H. Park's opinion. Wish there was a judo instructor available for my children...


----------



## matt.m (Nov 24, 2007)

My class has 4 adults and six children.  The cool thing is that the adults use my class to help augment their hapkido, the kids do it because they just absoulutely love it.

It makes me happy to work them hard and still see them tell their moms what a great time they had.  The kids just eat it up.  They love it.  Down in our Southeast Missouri schools there is Pre-Hapkido which is similiar in nature.

But to stay on topic, yes Judo is great for kids, why do you think there is so many optimist wrestling for kids?  Very similiar.  Kids love Judo just like dogs love trucks.


----------



## Brother John (Nov 24, 2007)

matt.m said:


> It makes me happy to work them hard and still see them tell their moms what a great time they had. The kids just eat it up.
> Kids love Judo just like dogs love trucks.


Interesting analogy! 

You are absolutely correct. The amount of work they'll do on this is Great! My kids sleep better (and Sooner  ) on Judo nights than any other night. It impresses me! For my son to doll out that much energy on ONE thing for that amount of time is great!! If I send him into the back yard to rake leaves, w/in Five minutes he's telling me "Dad.......my arms are tired." ((average kid there)) (of course, I'm your average dad, I keep making him work) ....but in Judo, he'll go and go like the energy bunny on steriods and crack. ((ok, maybe a bit much on the analogy there, but you get the picture))

Another thing to consider:  
In our society people, and kids specifically, have little patience and time for focusing on only one thing. My kids get bored driving 15 minutes to the store!!! Yet get them in their Gi and going through the drills or doing Randori and they focus for TWO entire hours. (more or less) I'm not saying my children are "SUPER" kids or anything (Though I AM a very proud daddy)...there's lots of kids in there that are doing the same thing and impressing their parents.

Mind you, I think that most ANY martial art can have these same great benefits on kids. I myself started when I was seven in the striking arts and I poured myself into it too. But I can see that Judo and kids is a pretty natural mix. 
Who knows, I might be a bit of a 'kid' myself and get in the class and have the same fun....
maybe. 
Your Brother (who'll put on another white belt again, anytime)
John


----------



## matt.m (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you John, By the way....I have been very blessed. All of the kids in the Tae Kwon Do class are in my Judo class as well with exception of one.  All the adults, with the exception of two are in my Judo class as well.  I now have 15 students.  I love it, just seeing all the "sweat equity they put into the art.

By the way, last night I was very humbled....I was the receipant of my Nidan, (2nd dan) certification, through the USJA.

Merry Christmas pal.  BTW: Once your little ones reach 16 with their dans in Judo, Hapkido is an awesome augmentor.....they compliment each other so well.



Brother John said:


> Interesting analogy!
> 
> You are absolutely correct. The amount of work they'll do on this is Great! My kids sleep better (and Sooner  ) on Judo nights than any other night. It impresses me! For my son to doll out that much energy on ONE thing for that amount of time is great!! If I send him into the back yard to rake leaves, w/in Five minutes he's telling me "Dad.......my arms are tired." ((average kid there)) (of course, I'm your average dad, I keep making him work) ....but in Judo, he'll go and go like the energy bunny on steriods and crack. ((ok, maybe a bit much on the analogy there, but you get the picture))
> 
> ...


----------



## Brother John (Jul 20, 2008)

UPDATE:

My kids have been in their Judo class for a year and a month now, and they are LOVING it!!!!
David & LeighAnn are Orange Belts and have been told that they're not too far from their next promotion. That's cool, but in their eyes, they're more excited to the next tournament!!

Our state (Kansas) Just had their "Sunflower games" in Topeka Kansas. David's division was from 69-95 lbs. David weighed in at exactly 69 lbs. The lightest guy in his division. But he came in 3rd for a Bronze. The young man that came in 1st was 95 lbs, and the boy who got 2nd is a Blue Belt....but both are from our club!! 

LeighAnn dominated her division!! She got GOLD in hers, not having lost once. The girl that took 2nd is her best friend from our club. 

It was a VERY good day for our club!!!! LOTS of medals coming home to us.

It was a GREAT experience all around.

Because both kids "placed" in their divisions, they're qualified to compete in the 2009 "American States Games Championships" in Colorado. We're starting to train with that in mind NOW!!!

Your Brother
John


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know a kid that doesn't like to tumble around.  Great to hear they're still absolutely loving it, and doing so well!  Way to go!  Best wishes on getting prepared for the next promotion and the championships in Co.


----------



## JudoJunkie (Jul 30, 2008)

As a Childrens Judo Instructor, I , of course, think that Judo is one of the best ways to introduce kids into the martial arts.  If the children stick with Judo until middle school, they usually excel at wrestling.  I have two students who were all state wrestlers in their first year of competition.  I personally do not care for competition (too old for it now) but I have always tried to encourage students, 8 years and older, to go to tournaments to test themselves against others of their own level.  I also find that children who participate in any martial art where the instructor teaches proper discipline, ettiquette and behavior, that these kids have great manners at home or school.  Their attention spans are better because of the dicipline.  I also reward kids for good school grades in my class.  They get things like a "Get Out of Pushups" or "Leader of the Exercises" cards for A's and B's.


----------



## lemon_meringue (Aug 1, 2008)

I've just finished reading this thread with a huge smile on my face! I'm delighted that your kids are enjoying Judo so much- makes me want to start it myself! There are so many benefits your kids will enjoy well into their teens and adult life, not only being fit and healthy, but more confident. I know a child whose parents started him in Judo about a year ago because he had very low self esteem. Seriously- that kid is like a different person now, with a huge sense of self worth. I personally believe that Judo should be taught in all primary schools as part of the curriculum. It was developed by a school teacher, and would give kids something to focus on, in which they will learn valuble life skills.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 11, 2008)

In another thread we were discussing a good martial art for my 6 year old child to focus his energies on, and Judo was recommended by 3 posters. After checking out this thread, I am convinced that they were correct.

Now I am looking to start my boy in Judo at the end of the fall soccer season. The only thing that could be an obstacle is finding a Judo instructor/studio that comes highly recommended. I want also to know what may be red flags for a Judo "mcdojo" to avoid, if there is such.

So, should I start another thread just for this topic, or has it been done?


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 11, 2008)

Here is a link: http://mcdojo-faq.tripod.com/
that seems to be interesting.

Maybe someone here could point to an old thread that covers what you are asking.
If no one points to one in a day or so, I would start a new thread.

AoG


----------

